# Umfrage: Welches legendäre Schwert ist die einzig wahre Waffe?



## Elenenedh (12. Februar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage zum vierten Geburtstag von World of Warcraft.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
Wir haben im buffed-Team nach den Vorlieben der Mitarbeiter gefragt und präsentieren sie Euch im Geburtstags-Special. Hier könnt Ihr mitmachen!


Hier wollen wir von Euch wissen, welches legendäre Schwert das einzig wahre ist.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Kayezar (12. Februar 2009)

Wobei ich Ragnaros' Hammer noch legendärer finde eigentlich.


----------



## Anselmikus (12. Februar 2009)

Dieser Donneraan Typ war schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibts eigentlich bis heute nen größeren Boss?


----------



## Janaki (12. Februar 2009)

Für das Schwert musste man noch richtig arbeiten, die Kriegsgleven bekommt man ja schon fast hinterher geschmissen. BUH! ^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (12. Februar 2009)

Eindeutig Donnerzorn, da hinterhergeworfene Waffen nichts legendäres an sich haben...


----------



## Tabuno (12. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme nicht ab, sehen beide cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (12. Februar 2009)

Nichts geht über Oldshool, und das Schwert wird mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben!
U r the 1 n only <3


----------



## Orksä1 (13. Februar 2009)

Thunderfury  bin ich für leider nie zusammen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darth R2D2 (13. Februar 2009)

Als WarCraf Veteran (Warcraft: Orcs & Humans/Warcraft II Beyond the Dark Portal/Warcraft III The Frozen Throne) sind das für mich natürlich eindeutig die Warglaives of Azzinoth! Stundenlang bin ich mit meinem Lieblingshelden Illidan durch die Reihen Feindlicher Krieger gewirbelt, um die Klingen ihr Lied des Todes spielen zu lassen <3.
Klar, dass mein neuer Held sie auch haben muss... Allerdings wird das wohl noch ein bisschen dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombus (13. Februar 2009)

bisschen Mist den Raggi Hammer nicht aufzulisten -.-


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

die klingen of azzi find ich vom style her besser, sonst natürlich donnerzorn


----------



## Subarel (15. Februar 2009)

die glaves sind doch einfach nur crap!
heute gehste mit na 10er grp wöchentlich bt und fertig
aber geh mal mit na 10er grp wöchentlich mc, da kann man nur beten
das jedes halbe jahr ein fesselstück droppt und wenn man dann eins hatte....auf zum nächsten^^


----------



## SeRuM (15. Februar 2009)

der Ragnaros hammer


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

Aschenbringer


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

thunderfury ganz klar^^

ausserdem war bei den warglaives is ja glei des fertige ding gedroppt... farmen&quest machn is cooler^^

aber eig. is ja Sulfuras,hand von ragnaros des coolste legendary, weil MEINS xD^^


----------

